# hit the water again with some big results!



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

got out today with one of my buddies! his first time out this year! caught a bunch of bass today.... I probably caught about 15 he probably caught 8-9! but the carp were going nuts.... hmmm that describes it well... they were spawning and if anyone has ever seen carp spawning they thrash the water in the shallows! well I happened to see one later on down the shore I was throwing a spinnerbait and thought why not! yeah snagged it right in the tail! half hour later we got about a 35-40 lb carp.... best I could guess at least... I don't catch fish that big too often so judging a fish of that caliber is hard to do! it was heavier than a couple of my nieces! lol....here are some pics! some of the bass were REAL fat too!
here are my buddies biggest of the day!

















here is one of the bigger ones I caught...









and then this monster!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Great fish looks like great day for sure, fixed your pics a little for you. thanks for showing the pics


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

what was wrong with them fish???


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

is that out at the "Private" fishery that yer always on mike? lol


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

yes that would be the place!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice fish, Those bass are some hogs thats for sure!


----------



## Crumdfargo (Aug 25, 2005)

Why would you snag such a beatiful carp? What did it do to deserve that? You are the kind of person that I call the game wardens on. You not only snagged it, but are proud enough about it to post pictures with it!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

new flash crum...snagging of carp is a legal practice...knowledge BEFORE you preach.


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

Crumdfargo said:


> Why would you snag such a beatiful carp? What did it do to deserve that? You are the kind of person that I call the game wardens on. You not only snagged it, but are proud enough about it to post pictures with it!


Why not snag a carp???? It's not illegal. Why do you snag other species in the mouth??? I would think that it would be less painful to have a hook in my leg then in my mouth.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

nice fish!!... looks like you guys had a great time.. nothing better than fishing with true friends!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Johnboy is right guys. There is nothing illegal about snagging the carp so let's not attack anyone in a morality debate. I don't believe Jiggin'fool's intent on posting was to discuss everyone's view on whether the snagging law is "right" or not.

By the way Jiggin'fool those are some great pictures and it sounds like you had a great day. Thanks for sharing the pics with us.


----------



## steel stalker (Feb 22, 2005)

Legal or not snagging is a ignorant way to catch a fish. If there was any skill involved he would not have caught that fish. One day it will all come together and you'll hook them in the mouth.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks for the defense guys! and do you know how hard it is to snag a carp and actually get it in! probably a lot harder than throwing some corn or bread out and sitting there waiting for it to swim by! you cant snag them in any part of their bodies do to the thick scales, so you have to get them in a fin or the mouth! and the hook fell right out when i touched it.... put the fish back and he swam off! don't be jealous of my big fish now! lol! im j/k! so what do you say about the people that bow fish them???? maybe those are the guys you should be attacking! anyway! we did have a good day and it was a beautiful warm day to boot! what has ohio come to with all this sunshine! (maybe I shouldnt have said that) hope to get out again sometime this week! saw a lot of real fat bellies on some of the bass!


----------



## slaymasterJ (Mar 12, 2006)

carp snagging rules! you should get a fish ohio award for that one


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice fish buddy! maybe we can head out and see if the bass wanna cooperate sometime, maybe ill bring a heavy rod, with 30lb test, snagging is an artform to be mastered


----------



## lilkev76 (Sep 6, 2004)

Looked like ya guys were on Brady Lake?????? Am I wrong? Nice fish!!!!!


----------



## Crumdfargo (Aug 25, 2005)

Its not illegal to crap in your hand and eat it, but we all know its just wrong.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

lilkev76 said:


> Looked like ya guys were on Brady Lake?????? Am I wrong? Nice fish!!!!!



yes yer wrong..... the private fishery that jiggin hits isnt too far from brady though.... and its a lot cleaner from what i hear.... its one of those hidden lakes you can barely see yet whenever you go past it... it taunts you lol hes been trying to get me out there but ive been way too busy with college and finals are this week so after this week, ima be no where to be found unless yer around some water


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Alright crum, you win.....like you said in your little "walleye are not panfish" thread its not illegal to keep small walleye in mosquito and it pisses ya off when you see people keeping em...... and snagging a carp isn't illegal but it pisses ya off when people do it..... well it looks like your fishing ethics are just way better than anyone elses.... so everyone all at once now bow down to the "holier than thou" CRUMDFARGO!!!!!!!!!!!(hope you could taste my sarcasm... hard to express it over the computer..... just so you know I was laying it on pretty thick) you just sound very bitter all the way around.... and a little too pissed off.... the way I see it, it's better to be pissed off then pissed on! oh now I am just talking stupid... but thats right we already heard a whole bunch of stupid talk when you decided to post your thoughts! have a nice day!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

Oh my! I can't belive the the tree huggers are getting POed about snaging a Carp.......

What next time you see me with a bow in my hand on the water you gona start throwing carp bait at me? I have had just about enough of the winey little ...... around here. Just because people do it diferently than you or keep a fish the world is coming to an end well by god Ill have a full belly when it happens, however I catch the fish............. the OGF staff can pull my post It doesnt matter to me Ill go somewhere else. This place has become a big Catch and Relase and don't do this or that, you shouldn't thats bad, site Im done............


You all might as well jump the fence and start giving out plastic hooks and hug a tree


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

well said rich.... never tried bow fishing but have always wanted to! I am mostley catch and release but i eat my share of fish! and I am not going to criticize someone for the way they do it! especially since it isn't wrong!


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

jiggin'fool said:


> well said rich.... never tried bow fishing but have always wanted to! I am mostley catch and release but i eat my share of fish! and I am not going to criticize someone for the way they do it! especially since it isn't wrong!


Thank you brother Amen! I don't keep every fish I catch, but If I take a fish by LEGAL means the I have the right to choose He snagged a carp, man! Legaly if he wanted to eat it thats his right......


By the the way nice catch fellas have fun and keep it up! We can use crossbows now but I haven't figured out how to mount a reel.........


Jiggin'fool I dont know if it was you or your buddy that snagged it so thats why I refered to you or him as "he"


----------



## Crumdfargo (Aug 25, 2005)

Well, then just keep on keepin on. you still make me sick and haven't changed my opinion, just as I haven't changed yours. When you post your experiences and pictures on this or anyother website, you lend yourself to the opinions of others. I gave you mine, nothing more.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

An extremely wise person once told me...ok a few times....thats diplomacy is better than valor...you guys should think that over.


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

all kidding aside, I was out fishing the shoreline last night for walleye, and I accidentally snagged a huge carp on a husky jerk.....I didn't get it in, but I got it up to the surface out one point close enough to where I could tell what it was.......I would have loved to have got it in to at least see how big it was.....a few minutes later, my nephew accidentally snagged a smaller female (about 4-5 lbs), and when I went to net it a male jumped into the net with the snagged female....they must be spawning because that male WAS NOT leaving that female!!!!! it was pretty amazing!!!!


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Crumdfargo said:


> Why would you snag such a beatiful carp? What did it do to deserve that? You are the kind of person that I call the game wardens on. You not only snagged it, but are proud enough about it to post pictures with it!


You make me sick ? Nice post .

Call the game warden on what ? Maybe before you call the game warden , you'll want to dry your eyes .


----------



## Bherrick (Mar 15, 2006)

Treehugger - its just one of those words that always cracks a smile

I also always laugh when I here new PETA acronyms

"P"eople for the "E"ating and "Trapping" of "A"nimals or
"P"eople for the "E"thical "T"aking of "A"quatics or "A"nimals I've heard both.

Politically Uncorrect, perhaps, but who cares its damn funny...

treehugger    
>>>------------> :!


----------



## fisherman261 (Apr 25, 2004)

Or, there's always....

"P"eople "E"ating "T"asty "A"nimals


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

this ought to crank up a few do gooders on this site the i got a bigger pike ,bass than you who cares, lot of the guys on here i,m sure don,t post every little fish they catch i,ll go out and catch whatever keep some and release most .just mostly surf the site to read whats going on locally. and i,m also a bow fisher,i rid the area lakes of the bugle lip carp, i,ve been doing it for the last four years been in turnys,in the st lawerance seaway in up state ny.york also local events at mosquito wb and at nim.to each there own it,s legal and it helps rid the area of thos pests,i,ve had bass fisherman say get em all when they see the bow,they muddy up the shore for bassin. jiggin fool ,if interested in going some time p m me i,m set up to go at nite with the generator, and two thousand watts of lights.. snag


----------



## Fishin'Fool (May 4, 2006)

Hey Catfishrich I used to bow hunt for carp, what a blast. Believe it
or not I've eaten them out of clean water, not too bad, white & firm
with a pretty mild flavor. I think the closest texture would be Pollock.
Steamed is best in my opinion. Are you allowed to use crossbows now? 
Back in the day it was only longbows or compounds.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

HeyJay...NOW THAT IS FUNNY...can i steal that?


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

johnboy111711 said:


> HeyJay...NOW THAT IS FUNNY...can i steal that?


No problem .


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

Hey jigginfool, just wanted to say nice fish, but i had to put my hip boots on to get through all that crum farting just to say hello. lol i met you back in dec on my only hard water trip at mosquito.  some people are just so miserable they want others to be miserable too, just keep posting and i'll keep reading, life is to short to let ignorance get to ya. have a good one.


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

I could'nt fine no cheese for all that wine


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

crappieking.... must have been another jiggin fool that you met cause unfortunately I didn't make it out to mosquito this year for icing! but thanks.... maybe one day you could meet the famous carp snagger guy! lol!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The snagging debate reminds me of the whole "dolphins caught in the tuna nets" issue. Dolphins are smart and cute and make cool noises and so the activists never complain about the tuna caught in the tuna nets.LOL!!!
I guess we`ll never see a SAVE THE SLUGS foundation either. Too sticky and not nearly cute enough. I could be wrong, but I`m pretty sure C-4 is legal to use on carp, as long as it`s within 200 feet of a church, school, or anything cute.


----------



## Traylor Trash (Apr 4, 2006)

I must say this was the most entertaining thread I have look at on this site. Something about treehugers I guess. Anyway great bass and cool carp. I snagged a Grass carp in my parent's pond one time and had the same long battle and great finish with a fourty plus pound vegitarian pig. He's still swimming in there too getting bigger every year. So snagging a tail doesn't hurt anything in my experience.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Another ethics thread. Carp are a very cool species. I love to target carp, do I care that people hate them. NO! Do I care that you snagged him? NO!
Now if you said it like this, I took the biggest treble I can find and ran it across the water as fast as I can and ment to snag him. I just "might" be a little mad. 
But even then Its still within the rules.

Just a quick question. What do you do with the carp after you shoot them with a bow. Do you through it away? Feed it to the birds? 

Crum, no need to go all PETA its all legal. You cant do nothing about it, even if he snagged a bass "intentionally" you still couldnt do anything because it was a private lake!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

carp are supposedly a fine food fish.... i believe thats why they were introduce here anyways for harvest


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

this thread has been very entertaining! My personal favorite post was of the little girl crying.... that was nice! lol!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Getting snagged in the lip would really hurt, no doubt about it. But we can only venture to guess what it would feel like if we were a carp. As humans, yep...it would really suck. As a carp, I don`t know. I`ve always heard and understood that fish in general do not have a lot of nerves if any at all in the paper thin membrane that holds their lips on. May be in the rest of their bodies it hurts more??? I have no idea how true that is, cause you know how B.S. spreads as fact. Does anyone have the facts on this?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice fish.


----------



## Crumdfargo (Aug 25, 2005)

Does it make me a treehugger to think that injuring an animal and then letting it go to possibly die just so you could get a picture is just plain wrong? I guess it does. That carp may have been swimming away, but you never know what happened the next day or so. Fish are more prone to getting infections from wounds on their bodies than in the mouth. If you snag carp or bowfish and eat them, more power to you. If you do it just to kill the animal, you are a disturbed individual. That is simple psychology. So whether or not the law protects your behavior, I'm allowed to have my opinions. I'm sorry if you guys don't like them.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

whatever there buddy! now your a psychologist! man you are smart! how is it that bluegill get speared all the way through by a heron and manage to live??? bass as well??? think it over!


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

LIQUIDSOAP "Carp are a very cool species. I love to target carp"
You would love Wyoga LAke in C.F by Walsh Jesuit. Great carp fishing there. Big fat boys


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

wyogas kinda trashy and i thought you had to know someone who lived in the apartments... anyways someone told me that they were stocking some pike in wyoga. im like huh?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok guys,this thread has ran its course.
As long as your means of taking fish is legal per the ODNR fishing regulations OGF supports it 100%.
We defer to the experts when it comes to setting fish and game laws.


----------

